
Sharing Professional Content on LinkedIn and Twitter - iand
http://blog.linkedin.com/2012/06/29/sharing-on-linkedin-twitter/
======
danso
I don't get it...why can't LinkedIn show tweets via the API/widget like every
other Twitter-integrated site?

